# Best Harmony remote for TiVo



## SHergenrader (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm looking at getting a Harmony remote to control my TiVo receiver, audio receiver and BD player. Any recommendations on which you prefer and works best with TiVo?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

All Harmonys function basically the same. Just choose what you like and how much you want to spend. The 650 is more than adequate. The Elite adds a lot more eye candy and RF, among many other things, but costs more than your Tivo. The only one I'd truly avoid is the 350 since it can only do one activity macro.

I personally prefer JP1 remotes like the OARUSB04G and the Nevo C2, both around $15 and far more functional than any comparable Harmony. Check out the Tivo icons I made for my Nevo: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10607882#post10607882

I've since added Closed Caption discrete commands to mine. Adding new commands from pronto hex is easy to do with JP1 but more difficult with Harmony since you have to rely on tech support to do it for you.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I have used a harmony one remote for many years now with my onkyo av receiver,tivo premiere and tivo roamio,,samsung hdtv ,a blu ray player,amazon fire tv and roku ,and now the new roku 4k box! i love harmony remotes!! i forgot to mention i even use it to control a floor fan!


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I definitely like my 650, but any of the harmony remotes are good that have a mix of hard buttons and a few buttons with user controllable labels on an LCD screen is good. You learn where all the common hard buttons are so it is easy to use, and the weird stuff you never need can be stuck on the LCD buttons where you can read the labels.

Just be prepared for the traumatic experience that is getting the harmony setup with the dreadful logitech web interface (but fortunately you don't have to use it very often).


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I'd recommend any of the hub-based Harmony remotes. I previously used the IR-based ones and they worked well, but you had to point them at your equipment (with direct line of site). With the hub, you press a button on the Harmony remote and it sends an RF signal to the hub (no direct line of site necessary). Then, the hub immediately sends the necessary IR, Wi-Fi or Bluetooth wireless signals to your home entertainment devices. If your Harmony remote isn't nearby, you can also launch the Harmony app on your smartphone to control everything.

Setting up the Harmony remotes does take a bit of work, but with the IR-based remotes, you had to do this on your computer and then sync it with your remote. But with the hub-based remote, I configure everything directly from my smartphone app and I don't even have to leave my couch. I love that!

I don't think they make the Harmony Smart Control anymore, but it's almost the same as the new Harmony Companion. I use the Harmony for everything EXCEPT watching TiVo. For that, I've always preferred the peanut-shaped TiVo remote. The TiVo remote is programmed so the "TV Power" button does nothing. I use the Harmony to power everything on and off and I can still use it to control the TiVo if needed, but I normally set it down and just use the TiVo remote.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

celtic pride said:


> I have used a harmony one remote for many years now with my onkyo av receiver,tivo premiere and tivo roamio,,samsung hdtv ,a blu ray player,amazon fire tv and roku ,and now the new roku 4k box! i love harmony remotes!! i forgot to mention i even use it to control a floor fan!


Harmony doesn't work with the Amazon Fire Stick!!! The Remote for it is RF or something, not IR.

I think the best remote ever made by them are the Harmony 900's. I like the over all button layout, the screen position, the power off at the top left corner. It included a RF to IR module so you can have your devices hidden, or at the very least so you didn't have to point your remote directly at everything so it would work right. Must more Reliable that way. It'll work in another room. I have 3 of them. The problem is they are no longer being made or supported and I have to figure out how to update as my Windows 10 PC doesn't seem to see them like it did with Windows 7.

Really, Harmony's are basically the same overall. It's just some features like how many total devices it can work with, to being IR only or IR/RF and being able to control a remote Module with RF which then sends IR to your devices. RF is Radio frequency. Radio as you know doesn't need line of sight. It'll work though walls. IR is Infrared Red. That's Line of sight. When you need to push a button, you have to hold the remote directly at your devices so they can see the IR light that's flashing on the front of your remote. You can actually see this light using a digital camera. Use your Smartphone and point the camera at the end of the remote, look at the screen and push the button. This is how security camera's see in the dark. A bunch of bright IR lights that a camera can see and the human eye can't.

Now, Not sure what I'd buy. The Harmony Elite maybe. I'm really not a fan of that button layout though. The 650 remote button layout I like better, but it's missing features I want, like the RF to IR support. For the price though at $80, that's a bargain. It's personal tastes. Buy what you think will work for your needs.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/smart-home


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

SHergenrader said:


> I'm looking at getting a Harmony remote to control my TiVo receiver, audio receiver and BD player. Any recommendations on which you prefer and works best with TiVo?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Harmony One. I have owned a 650, 700, 880, 890 and the Harmony One. I would also look at the suggestion above for $15 remotes that do the job. I personally love Logitech remotes.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I have a Harmony 650 which RadioShack had on sale for something like $30. Well worth that price. Much more than that, I don't think so.

The downsides to the 650:
1. Inconvenient to hold in one hand. The on buttons are at the top, the exit button in the middle and the pause button lower middle. Usually I end up using two hands to operate it. It feels weird, the balance is off. Whereas with a TiVo remote everything important is within reach of a single hand and it feels right.

2. The 650 does not have discrete off and discrete on codes for TiVo. That is Big. With only an on/off toggle, you can end up turning the TiVo on when you want it off or off when you want it on. "All Off" should really mean all off. I believe they could add the discrete codes, but product support only lasts 1 year, it was too late for me to ask them to add the TiVo discrete codes.

Where the Harmonys shine is with having to change inputs on multiple devices. I do Not run HDMI through a receiver to the TV, there is too much of a delay for resolution changes (I like native 720p and 1080i on my TV). So switch from watching TiVo to listening to music involves switching the TV from HDMI1 to HDMI2 and switching the receivers input from TV to USB and turning off the TiVo. The 650 is great for that as long as it stays in sync with what is on and what is off. If I turn the TV off after selecting the music to listen to, as I usually do, and then later decide to watch TiVo, the Harmony still thinks the TV is on and so it won't turn it on and switch the TV's inputs. 

I end up using 3 or 4 remotes anyways. Definitely TiVo when using TiVo. Definitely the receivers android app when listening to music, though the app can't turn the receiver on due to some bug, so I use the receivers remote to do that. The TV's remote for changing its inputs, just easier. And the 650 when I want to see the receivers output on the TV and going back. And the 650 when using other gizmo's, eg a WDTV. So I still use a pile of remotes.

If your receiver supplies a good app, that is probably the way to go. And use the TiVo remote.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Discrete on and off for TiVo simply don't exist. Not Logitech's fault. Codes you may have seen posted still toggle. Just leave the TiVo on. You can still email codes to [email protected] whether you're out of warranty or not.

Add FLIRC dongle to control Fire TV via IR (not Stick).

The OAR I posted takes pronto hex and is peanut shaped and backlit. Activity macros are fully editable, so you can do anything you can imagine.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

mdavej said:


> Discrete on and off for TiVo simply don't exist.


After switching the TiVo remote to Infrared mode (TiVo+c)

With TiVo Roamio Basic on Standby 
1. Pressing Live TV, results in Live TV
or
2. Pressing TiVo, results in TiVo central

If TiVo can distinguish between Two types of On, it should be able to distinguish On from Standby.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> ........
> I personally prefer JP1 remotes like the OARUSB04G and the Nevo C2, both around $15 and far more functional than any comparable Harmony. ......


The Nevo C2 is $44.50 + shipping at Amazon and listed as a discontinued product.

The OARUSB04G is $16.95 and Prime shipping. However any prospective buyers should view the user reviews, of which 36% are 1- or 2-star. The main complaints seem to be poor documentation and support, and tedious set up.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

We have been using a Logitech 650 for a while now and before that a 700(off button stopped working after a couple years). They have been great for us. So much so, I have a 700 new in box as a backup if the 650 fails.

I am NOT a fan of the newer Harmony remotes because I hate the number are on the touch screen. We had a remote years ago (Pronto Neo) that had this and we hated it. I MUCH prefer the numbers be physical buttons.

I kick myself for not ever buying the old Harmony One back in the day. That was their best remote to date. Logitech needs to look back at that remote and refocus their efforts on a successor to that one.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The C2 is $16 on eBay. I know, I have over a dozen of them. Was discontinued years ago, but that means nothing. Just ask a Harmony One user. That's still considered on of the best remotes Logitech ever made, discontinued or not. 

Those reviews are clueless. They have no idea what that remote can do: unlimited devices, unlimited activities, subroutines, conditional branching, pronto hex, custom protocols, etc. Documentation is terrible, but so is Harmony's. Setup is a breeze with Remote Master software. If you read reviews of those who know what they're talking about, you'll see I speak the truth. The JP1 community knows these remotes in and out (they wrote the software) and will give you the real story. As for support, there is none better than JP1. You can speak directly with the developers anytime and get results in a few hours or days. I'm talking revised software. You get answers to questions immediately. 

If you want to spend 4 times the price for half the functionality, that's your prerogative. 

As for discrete on/off, try Standby when already in standby - comes right back on just like a toggle. If anybody has actual discretes, I'm all ears.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

mdavej said:


> As for discrete on/off, try Standby when already in standby - comes right back on just like a toggle. If anybody has actual discretes, I'm all ears.


Message #5, looks interesting.
"Here is a list of pronto hex code for standby for all 10 TiVo remote codes..."
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511245

Maybe ? Or is that for a toggle ? I am kind of confused at to what "all 10 TiVo" means

Would be nice...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> The C2 is $16 on eBay. I know, I have over a dozen of them. Was discontinued years ago, but that means nothing. Just ask a Harmony One user. That's still considered on of the best remotes Logitech ever made, discontinued or not.
> 
> Those reviews are clueless. They have no idea what that remote can do: unlimited devices, unlimited activities, subroutines, conditional branching, pronto hex, custom protocols, etc. Documentation is terrible, but so is Harmony's. Setup is a breeze with Remote Master software. If you read reviews of those who know what they're talking about, you'll see I speak the truth. The JP1 community knows these remotes in and out (they wrote the software) and will give you the real story. As for support, there is none better than JP1. You can speak directly with the developers anytime and get results in a few hours or days. I'm talking revised software. You get answers to questions immediately.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The C2 sounds great. I see it can also learn from other remotes and I like that it can use either rechargeable or regular batteries. BTW, which do you prefer? I've developed a bias against rechargeables.

What are good portals (forums I assume) for the JP1 community? I think I'll buy a C2, either to replace my URC WR7 (also discontinued) or for future use. I use the WR7 mainly for switching my TV input and sound bar between TiVo, Fire TV and Blu-Ray setups. I prefer to use the respective individual remotes for each source, although the WR7 is pretty decent for controlling the Blu-Ray.

I saw an old review that said the C2 originally was $200 (!). Why do you think it was discontinued, assuming prices became more reasonable later?


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

The only means of having a discrete off is using a macro of "tivo, standby". 
If it's on, it will go to tivo central then go into standby.
If it's off, it will turn on to tivo central then go into standby.
Net result is system is off.

Its a trick I used back in my early days of JP1 when it was serial cable setups, but for STBs where "#, power toggle" would ensure the device was turned on if you had channel numbers enable power up set, then would turn it off by power toggle.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

dlfl said:


> Thanks. The C2 sounds great. I see it can also learn from other remotes and I like that it can use either rechargeable or regular batteries. BTW, which do you prefer? I've developed a bias against rechargeables.
> 
> What are good portals (forums I assume) for the JP1 community? I think I'll buy a C2, either to replace my URC WR7 (also discontinued) or for future use. I use the WR7 mainly for switching my TV input and sound bar between TiVo, Fire TV and Blu-Ray setups. I prefer to use the respective individual remotes for each source, although the WR7 is pretty decent for controlling the Blu-Ray.
> 
> I saw an old review that said the C2 originally was $200 (!). Why do you think it was discontinued, assuming prices became more reasonable later?


This is the forum I joined many years ago when I tried to make JP1 remotes work, I assume it is the best.

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Chris Gerhard said:


> This is the forum I joined many years ago when I tried to make JP1 remotes work, I assume it is the best.
> 
> http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/


That forum is THE JP1 Heaven.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

C2 eats batteries for breakfast. Rechargeable a are a must. Eneloops are best. 

All those are standby codes as far as I can tell, and all toggles. I personally don't even use standby anyway. It's pointless given the tiny power savings. I do find the captions commands quite useful though. 

Xsight/Nevo was supposed to be UEI's Harmony killer. It failed, mostly due to poor software and marketing IMO. In the US it was marketed under the Acoustic Research brand instead of One-For-All and Nevo brands as they did in Europe. So we wrote our own software for it that works much better. Now there is new old stock of just the C2 left. All other models are essentially gone. The C2 was actually $150 originally, the C3 added RF and was $250 plus $100 for the RF base. Before supplies dried up, I got several C3's for under $30. The few that are left are over $100 these days. You can still get RF bases for around $15. 

In JP1 land we analyze learns to create new devices. We never actually use the learns themselves because they are imperfect. 

The C2 would be a great replacement for the WR7 since it works equally well in device mode and has global volume punch through for all devices. Harmony has no VPT in device mode, only in activity mode. 

Hifi-remote.com forums is the place to go. Check out my Getting Started wiki article linked from that site.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mdavej said:


> All Harmonys function basically the same. Just choose what you like and how much you want to spend. The 650 is more than adequate.....


I've been using the 650 since my One finally bit the dust (battery wouldn't recharge). 650 uses standard AAs, and they last several months. It works great with my XL4.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> C2 eats batteries for breakfast. Rechargeable a are a must. Eneloops are best.
> .....


Ummph .... that could be a show-stopper for me. Just how bad is it? Are we talking a new set of AA's every week? Month? I have several remotes that all use batteries and they get three months or more on a set. I buy the batts in large quantities for a good price and I'd rather do that than futz around with chargers and remembering to recharge.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Month if you turn down the time and brightness, same as Harmony. Your 3 month remotes probably have no screen.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jth tv said:


> Message #5, looks interesting.
> "Here is a list of pronto hex code for standby for all 10 TiVo remote codes..."
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511245
> 
> ...


If you're lucky, it means remote addresses 0-9, which if set to any one of 1-9 will let you control one TiVo set to that same address without doing anything to another TiVo in the room set to a different non-0 address.

If it's set to 0, it controls all of them at once, which will very quickly cease to amuse.

Note, I am, and they most likely are, talking about the Philips based codes used by the original Philips S1, at least some, if not all of the DirecTiVo units, some of the other non-TiVo brand TiVos, one of which is apparently Humax, and all of the TiVo brand TiVos.

The Sony TiVos do not use those codes, and if you have a Sony brand TiVo, then 1 is the universal address and you only have 2-9 available to give each Sony TiVo in the same room it's own remote address.

The original Philips and Sony remote libraries seem to have been taken from Philips and Sony, respectively, VCRs.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

I did not like the hub version of the Harmony remote. Too many times the light would start flashing red and need resetting. Needless to say did not pass the WAF and was subsequently removed with a simpler hubless Harmony.


----------



## Fernwood (Sep 11, 2014)

I have been using the Harmony 880 with no problems.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

aspexil said:


> I did not like the hub version of the Harmony remote. Too many times the light would start flashing red and need resetting. Needless to say did not pass the WAF and was subsequently removed with a simpler hubless Harmony.


When I first got the Harmony hub-based remote, the software was really buggy. The hub would get messed up and you'd have to reset it. It was a real pain in the ass! Fortunately, Logitech has done a great job eliminating those bugs. In the past year, I can't remember the last time I had to reset the hub. It just works and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Fernwood said:


> I have been using the Harmony 880 with no problems.


And the 880 has built in rechargeable batteries and a charging stand, been using that model when it first came out, without any problems.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

lessd said:


> And the 880 has built in rechargeable batteries and a charging stand, been using that model when it first came out, without any problems.


I have both the 880 and 890 in two different rooms of my house; I really like them and in fact have replaced them both more than once when they developed problems, even though they are no longer in production.

Problems I have encountered:

After some time some of the keys will go bad; you had to press in just the right spot and/or press multiple times to get them to work. When I first replaced one with a "new in the box", it had bad keys right away. Next time I got one refurbished and there were no problems. Apparently they go bad because they are old, not just with use.
The electrodes in the charging cradles are plastic covered with a thin paint of a conducting material. After some use, the conducting material wore through and the unit wouldn't charge any more. I did some research and found this was a common problem in units in the earlier manufacturing runs, possibly corrected at some point. I haven't had any problems with the replacements cradles.
At some point the battery would start to expand and the battery door would become difficult to open. If not caught in time the battery would expand until the catches on the battery door broke. Fortunately when tis first happened replacement doors were still available. Now I have kept my old remotes as extra (the old ones with dead keys) in case this happens again.

As I understand it, the dead keys can be repaired by taking the remotes apart and either using a conductive pencil or conductive paint on the underside of the keys. I'm planning to do that when my current remotes start to die.
I wish Logitech would design a new remote that works as well as these two did.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> I have both the 880 and 890 in two different rooms of my house; I really like them and in fact have replaced them both more than once when they developed problems, even though they are no longer in production.
> 
> Problems I have encountered:
> 
> ...


OH that the reason I have to wiggle the unit in the charging cradles, good to know, my battery door is held on with tape, same problem you had. 
What the replacement for the 880 if there is one so I don't have to re-program everything again, if anybody knows.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

lessd said:


> OH that the reason I have to wiggle the unit in the charging cradles, good to know, my battery door is held on with tape, same problem you had.
> What the replacement for the 880 if there is one so I don't have to re-program everything again, if anybody knows.


I forgot to mention that the expanding battery would also cause the electrodes not to match; tape on the bottom of the case will do the same thing. I found a little wall-wart style charger for the batteries but it didn't charge worth a damn.

I looked at the Harmony 650 as a replacement but it seems to have fewer keys, and I'm unsure that it's on the upgrade path from the 880 as far as the Harmony configuration software goes. I've tried screen-based remotes but I find it inconvenient to look down at the screen to operate. If you try one of these be sure to report back your results.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Just set up my universal remotes this AM-- a 700 for my new Bolt and a One for a Mini. I prefer the 650/700 over the more expensive model because they have ABCD hard buttons so you don't need to use up soft button screen space for them. 

Logitech's Bolt codebase has a discrete "list" command, which pulls up My Shows, which is a nice shortcut (I mapped that to the Guide button and put a "TVGuide" soft button onto the screen). 

As I have not messed with my remotes in a few years, this was my first time using the new(ish) My Harmony configuration software, which is way better than the old Harmony Remote 7 software. 

I also made soft button's for 3 minute skip (a sequence of six 30 second skips plus an 8 second back) for shows without skipmode, Manage One Passes (Tivo+1) and ToDo List (Tivo+2).


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Resurrecting this thread because my Philips Pronto remote is getting _very_ long in the tooth, and (while still functional) I have moved beyond the point of designing every remote screen. Is there a current Harmony remote that works best for Tivo? I don't think it's likely that I need a hub, if that helps.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

my old 880 still works perfectly on a Roamio with the new Hydra interface


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Isn't the 880 discontinued? Opinions on the 665?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've become a pretty big fan of the Harmony Hub devices.

If you watch the sales, you can find the Smart Control w/ Hub for under $80. It comes with a little remote that I've received very positive feedback from. 

The Remote connects to the Hub via Bluetooth and is very responsive. Unfortunately, it does not emit I/R on it's own.

You can add a 'fancy' remote to it, too. A hub will allow 1 smaller remote and 1 'larger' remote simultaneously.

If I'm not programming a hub, I'll usually use the 650. It's cheap and does what it's supposed to do. And easy to obtain.

My long time favorite was the 900. but it, like the 880 and 890 Pro are long discontinued. Plus, the 880 had a bad habit of ejecting its buttons after a few years of use.

As always, the default settings that Harmony provides need plenty of tweaking for optimum operation with a TiVo. Ask if you need help.

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

665 is identical to the 650 except for number of devices. If you like the button layout, any of the 6xx/7xx series will work the same. Of course the higher the model number the more bells and whistles. 700 adds on-board recharging, 950 adds a big touchscreen (and subtracts a num pad), Elite adds RF/Bluetooth/Hub and phone/tablet integration. If you're looking to save a few bucks, a refurb 650 is the best value. 

The Smart mentioned above pretty much requires a phone/tablet to do anything beyond the basic commands, and obviously needs the hub or blaster aimed at all devices due to the lack of IR. Not my cup of tea.

The 2xx/3xx series are so basic and crippled (can only do one macro) that they should not be considered at all.

Like your Pronto, you can put any function on any button, so the default button assignments don't really matter, just the ergonomics, which are quite good IMO.

The thing that makes operating Tivo different than any other DVR is the thumbs up/down, which you'll need to put on a screen, and the importance of the 4 colored buttons, which you'll want within easy reach. The older One, which still has a huge fan base, lacks these colored buttons, hence take up valuable screen space.

Some of the changes I make when setting up a Harmony for Hydra is put Back on the Stop button (if it isn't already there), put Zoom and Clear on the first screen, Enter on the Last button and Skip Fwd on the dot/dash button for easy OTA channel number entry.

If you're looking for something with exactly the same layout as a Tivo remote, then Harmony isn't for you. I personally prefer Harmony's layout to Tivo's (vol/ch/nav in the middle, transport below, colored buttons and guide/menu/info/exit above). Harmony is also easier to use by feel than Tivo due to the unique button shapes.

All that being said, I don't actually use Harmony remotes myself, but I have setup many for family and friends over the years. I find the programming capabilities too limited for my needs.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Robbo1 said:


> Logitech's Bolt codebase has a discrete "list" command, which pulls up My Shows, which is a nice shortcut (I mapped that to the Guide button and put a "TVGuide" soft button onto the screen).


Do they have BOLT separate from other TiVo? I found that if I send a "old" remote "TiVo button" it breaks zoom to return to full screen. If I use a BOLT remote TiVo Button, zoom to return full screen works fine.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

MighTiVo said:


> Do they have BOLT separate from other TiVo? I found that if I send a "old" remote "TiVo button" it breaks zoom to return to full screen. If I use a BOLT remote TiVo Button, zoom to return full screen works fine.


Can you elaborate? Neither of those commands has changed in many years. All Tivos from the past decade or so use exactly the same codes. Perhaps your Harmony "Tivo button" was/is mapped to the wrong command ("Back" possibly?).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Harmony 880 and 890 are the best in my opinion... Same remote, but 890 supports RF...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

MikeekiM said:


> Harmony 880 and 890 are the best in my opinion... Same remote, but 890 supports RF...


Great remotes, but were discontinued nearly 9 years ago. And like the One, you have to put your colored buttons on the screen, wasting a lot of screen space and making it impossible to use by feel. Newer ones have a row of physical colored buttons like the Tivo remote. Wouldn't be a big deal if Tivo didn't rely so much on the colored buttons.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Great remotes, but were discontinued nearly 9 years ago. And like the One, you have to put your colored buttons on the screen, wasting a lot of screen space and making it impossible to use by feel. Newer ones have a row of physical colored buttons like the Tivo remote. Wouldn't be a big deal if Tivo didn't rely so much on the colored buttons.


I have a Harmony 890 new in box that I am planning on putting on eBay soon...


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Can you elaborate? Neither of those commands has changed in many years. All Tivos from the past decade or so use exactly the same codes. Perhaps your Harmony "Tivo button" was/is mapped to the wrong command ("Back" possibly?).


Dave are getting the vox remote? I did, haven't upgraded to Hydra yet, but I did put the vox remote into IR, searched twice through efc's for Netflix, Skip, and Voice commands I couldn't find them in the UEI code 0618.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Edmund said:


> Dave are getting the vox remote? I did, haven't upgraded to Hydra yet, but I did put the vox remote into IR, searched twice through efc's for Netflix, Skip, and Voice commands I couldn't find them in the UEI code 0618.


No immediate plans to get a vox. I can do an efc search on Hydra and report back. But I can already confirm that Stop, Captions Discrete On and Captions Discrete Off no longer work on Hydra. I reported them as bugs in the beta but got no response.

So does the vox remote itself sort out the voice commands then ultimately blast out the appropriate command(s) via IR or RF/BT? I do have a Slide remote, and it doesn't send any commands from the slide out keyboard via IR, only RF :-( I suspect vox may work similarly, sending all the good stuff by RF only.

One cool thing about Hydra is you can make your own number shortcuts to apps and other things that work from the main screen. That took my Netflix macro down from about 10 commands to just 2, i.e., if my shortcut for Netflix is 4, my macro is now just Tivo, 4 (or possibly Tivo, Back, 4, in case you're already on the main screen).


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm a long time harmony user. Initially I didn't like the idea of the hub, but my wife got me the smart control kit as a gift last year and I must say that I am a BIG fan of it.
Because the activities have to keep everything in sync, with the old IR only remotes it was a constant nightmare when someone like my mother-in-law came over... I tried to set my parents up with a harmony remote as well, but they were always getting things out of sync and ended up throwing it in a drawer and went back to the old way. They wouldn't hold the remote pointing at the devices long enough and a device would miss a command. Once the remote THOUGHT a device was on that wasn't, or THOUGHT that a device was on a different input than it was, everything was all out of wack. This is no longer a problem with the RF based products (which mostly all revolve around the hub today)
What makes the hub so brilliant is all the brains are in the hub... once you get the position of the hub correct (which is VERY FORGIVING) nothing ever gets out of sync. You can also add multiple ways to control things without getting out of sync. I am using a hub with a smart control remote, smart keyboard, alexa, and iOS app and everything works great!
In fact, I just bought my parents a smart control setup and it seems to be working MUCH better for them than the IR only harmony they tried before.
I was able to assign everything I really needed from the tivo on the basic smart control and it works really well. (remember, you can have 2 functions for each button... a short press and a long press) I still can't give up the peanut remote... but this gets rid of all the other remotes in our living room (TV, Blu-ray, Fire-TV, and AV receiver). I CAN use the one remote for everything, but I still prefer to control the tivo with the tivo remote... while powering on/off different activities and controlling all the other devices from the harmony. In fact, I've found that I turn on activities using my amazon echo 99% of the time now.
If harmony would team up with tivo to cram the harmony's technology into the tivos form factor and layout, I would pay A LOT OF MONEY for something like that!!!


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

mdavej said:


> Can you elaborate? Neither of those commands has changed in many years. All Tivos from the past decade or so use exactly the same codes. Perhaps your Harmony "Tivo button" was/is mapped to the wrong command ("Back" possibly?).


Not a mapping issue, using original remote codes.
Not an occasional bug, easily repeatable.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I love the smart control hub with the dinky non fancy hub - we have that in multiple rooms, wife mother in law, everyone figures out how to use it. The ones with the screens largely go untouched and are only used by me occasionally - my vox remote gets used more than the harmony one with the screen. The hubs removed all issues with macros being unreliable, wife waving the remote around etc.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

When I'm programming the little Bluetooth remotes with the 'double' buttons, I swap the default settings on FF/REW and Advance/Replay so the 'short press' is my preferred action.

-KP


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> When I'm programming the little Bluetooth remotes with the 'double' buttons, I swap the default settings on FF/REW and Advance/Replay so the 'short press' is my preferred action.
> 
> -KP


I never considered this... that makes a lot of sense. I use 30 second skip much more often than I rewind or fast forward!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't have to try it 3 times before I knew I needed to swap them...

-KP


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> When I'm programming the little Bluetooth remotes with the 'double' buttons, I swap the default settings on FF/REW and Advance/Replay so the 'short press' is my preferred action.
> 
> -KP


I recently programmed the 'long press' of the left direction to 'back'.
Now if harmony will add the 'Exit' button, I can map 'Exit' to 'Exit'.


----------



## cook (Aug 12, 2010)

Harmony is discontinuing and bricking the Harmony Link remote.. Be careful what you buy.

Logitech will brick its Harmony Link hub for all owners in March


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

I have two Harmony Hubs -- one for our main TV and one for our basement TV. I really love how reliable the Hub system is after you get the hub and/or the IR blasters in position. 

But, the remote that is in our hands 95% of the time is TiVo's original remote. I've never found anything I like as well as the TiVo's key layout and tactile response, and with RF it doesn't even have to be aimed. 

We only use the Harmony remote when we're switching inputs to something other than the TiVo...and even that's becoming more rare now that I've got Alexa integrated with my Harmony. "Alexa, turn on the TiVo!" or "Alexa, turn on the Apple TV".

It's a good time to be alive.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

MighTiVo said:


> Not a mapping issue, using original remotes.
> Not an occasional bug, easily repeatable.


In that case, I'd love to capture the Tivo command from a Bolt remote and see what's different.

Unless another JP1er is watching this thread, I'll probably never get a chance to see it.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

I used to mess with JP1, but have been using the MX500 for many years, it is still my primary remote.
I should have an IRClone-MX PC Interface but am not sure where it is or if it is even usable on a modern OS but I think I recall it gave me a HEX dump of the codes.

If I find a way to get more info, I will try to remember to repost.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If you call Harmony support, they can add a variety of codes from other devices to your existing device. Then, you can 'view' the hex in the IR code details.

-KP


----------



## High Technology (Apr 16, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Can you elaborate? Neither of those commands has changed in many years. All Tivos from the past decade or so use exactly the same codes. Perhaps your Harmony "Tivo button" was/is mapped to the wrong command ("Back" possibly?).


A few keys have changed in a subtle way. The very old TiVo "peanut" remotes had a WINDOW key and an EXIT key. The Premiere remotes had ZOOM but no EXIT, and the Bolts had BACK and EXIT (but no ZOOM).

The IR codes for the various generations are different for those keys. If you program a universal remote from a different generation codeset, these codes are slightly different. Under Gen 3, they worked the same way (e.g., the ZOOM key from my Premiere worked as the BACK button on my Bolt). That got me back to full screen mode from a windowed video, etc. Under Hydra, a Bolt will not provide the option to erase a recording at the end of the show when you press ZOOM/Window from an older remote (but will if you press the BACK from a Bolt remote). The Bolt remote EXIT key is what gets you from windowed video to a full screen video of whatever is in the window (e.g., if it's not live, you don't want to press LIVETV during a recorded show else you'll go to one of your tuners).

The quick fix since those appear to be the only two keys is to learn the keys from a Bolt remote. For the Harmony 650/700 series, I programmed the hard EXIT button to be the BACK command, and then programmed a soft-key that says "Full Screen" to be the EXIT command from the Bolt remote. I know the names are different, but I find the BACK button to be used more often so using the physical EXIT key is more user-friendly to me.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

mdavej said:


> No immediate plans to get a vox. I can do an efc search on Hydra and report back. But I can already confirm that Stop, Captions Discrete On and Captions Discrete Off no longer work on Hydra. I reported them as bugs in the beta but got no response.
> 
> So does the vox remote itself sort out the voice commands then ultimately blast out the appropriate command(s) via IR or RF/BT? I do have a Slide remote, and it doesn't send any commands from the slide out keyboard via IR, only RF :-( I suspect vox may work similarly, sending all the good stuff by RF only.
> 
> One cool thing about Hydra is you can make your own number shortcuts to apps and other things that work from the main screen. That took my Netflix macro down from about 10 commands to just 2, i.e., if my shortcut for Netflix is 4, my macro is now just Tivo, 4 (or possibly Tivo, Back, 4, in case you're already on the main screen).


Even though my roamio is using gen 3 UI, the Netflix key on vox remote works. I didn't expect the voice search key to work, but I did expect the big green SKIP to work, and it doesn't.

How I search for efc's is by teaching the commands from oem remote to my av selector with learning feature, turning it into a TiVo that responds to missing IR commands. The vox remote emitted IR commands from the three keys, NETFLIX, VOICE, and SKIP that my selector learned. I don't have the Bluetooth dongle plugged in, I'm working on getting second TiVo, and upgrading it to Hydra. I have been wanting and needing more than 4 tuners. So don


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

So how do we get "Netflix" added to the Harmony database for those of us that don't have VOX remotes from which to learn?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Those codes are probably already in the Harmony Database.

Call Harmony Tech Support and convince them to copy the command from a VOX remote into your TiVo commands. Alternatively, you can add a 2nd (or 3rd) TiVo to your setup and use the command in that way.

-KP


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

It's been a few days, but I looked for the VOX remote and it wasn't there. If it was, I'd put it on one Harmony and teach it to another.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That's unnecessary. You can copy and paste the Hex from one device to another. Unless you're lazy like me. Then you just call Harmony and get them to do it...

-KP


----------



## Italy SMD (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi - my TIVO service was turned off by my Ahole soon to be ex husband when he terminated the account tonight. We have the box and are trying to turn the service on ourselves with no luck. Anyone out there know how to do this with easy instructions for a mom and daughter that just wanted to watch the CMAs! ugh!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Create new account. Activate the TiVo with it's TSN...

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The thing is, you should have still been able to watch Live TV. Are you sure he didn't cancel your Cable Service?

-KP


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

Well I don't have a good explanation... 

I pulled out about 10 TiVo remotes of various generations and if I hit the TiVo button on them, then press zoom on the Bolt it works fine.
The old (probably close to 15 year old) code stored in my MX500 for the TiVo button breaks the zoom on the Bolt remote though. 

In any case probably nothing anyone else will encounter...


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

cook said:


> Harmony is discontinuing and bricking the Harmony Link remote.. Be careful what you buy.
> 
> Logitech will brick its Harmony Link hub for all owners in March


Whew, I almost thought this meant my Harmony Hub...
_
But remember that this thing came out in 2011, and since then it has been replaced by the $100 Harmony Hub. The Hub, which has the same features plus new ones focused on the smart home, is what Logitech is offering to Link owners as consolation. Anyone with a Link that's still under warranty can upgrade to the Hub for free. If your Link is outside that one-year manufacturer's warranty, you can get 35 percent off when buying a Hub from Logitech's store._


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

This time I used OFA urc-6690 hybrid remote, using setup SAT 1443 the advanced codes for NETFLIX 00133, SKIP 00062, and VOICE 00066. It works for UEI TiVo codes SAT 1142,1442, 1443, 1444, but it won't work on the oldest TiVo code vcr 0618. Which is why it failed twice. So if you have Comcast or Time Warner UEI made cable box remotes, has cab code 1142(01142) or 1442(01442) on board. Using this instructions to map advanced code to key:

1. cab
2. press and hold SET or SETUP for two blinks, release
3. enter code 9 9 4
4. tap SET or SETUP for one blink
5. enter code 00133
6. pick key.

You might have to unlock you cable device to change codes:

1. cab
2. press and hold SET or SETUP for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 8 2, if it blinks 4 times its unlocked


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Great find Edmund. I'll see if I can work this into some of our existing upgrades.

EDIT: Just added them. Will give them a try tonight. If anybody wants pronto hex for these new commands, let me know.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Just tested with Hydra. Netflix works. Skip works. Voice shows a message on Tivo that my remote isn't paired.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

MighTiVo said:


> Well I don't have a good explanation...
> 
> I pulled out about 10 TiVo remotes of various generations and if I hit the TiVo button on them, then press zoom on the Bolt it works fine.
> The old (probably close to 15 year old) code stored in my MX500 for the TiVo button breaks the zoom on the Bolt remote though.
> ...


That 15 y/o code may have used the 2-byte protocol (after that point, they switched to 1-byte). The second part of that signal may be causing your issue. I've only had Tivo a few years, but I can see the history of the codes in the JP1 database which goes back about 20 years. I had to go very far back to see a difference. In any case, any Harmony profile will probably work fine with any Tivo from the past several years.

If you are interested, I could load that old protocol into my remote and see what it does.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

mdavej said:


> That 15 y/o code may have used the 2-byte protocol (after that point, they switched to 1-byte). The second part of that signal may be causing your issue. I've only had Tivo a few years, but I can see the history of the codes in the JP1 database which goes back about 20 years. I had to go very far back to see a difference. In any case, any Harmony profile will probably work fine with any Tivo from the past several years.
> 
> If you are interested, I could load that old protocol into my remote and see what it does.


Not a big deal, I even tried a Philips TiVo Series1 Remote Control and it was fine. The only Remote I can think of that I didn't try was the Humax DVD version. I should have two of those but the only one I can locate is about 1.5 hours away with my son at college... (using on campus with analog cable).

Just took me a little bit to figure out how/why the zoom function didn't work as expected, blaming Hydra until I realized I had to replace the TiVo button to get it working properly.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Great find Edmund. I'll see if I can work this into some of our existing upgrades.
> 
> EDIT: Just added them. Will give them a try tonight. If anybody wants pronto hex for these new commands, let me know.


It would be nice to list the Hex for the Netflix here, the full size one, not the single line hex. If you don't mind, dave.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Edmund said:


> It would be nice to list the Hex for the Netflix here, the full size one, not the single line hex. If you don't mind, dave.


Here you go (unit 0). Voice is useless without a Vox remote, so I'm not posting that one, but it's Function 143 if anyone is curious. Skip is redundant since it performs the same function as D, but it is a distinct code of its own.

Tivo 133.48 Unit 0

Netflix F112
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0699 015B 0057 0016 0EA3

Skip F142
0000 006C 0022 0002 015B 00AD 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0041 0016 0016 0016 0699 015B 0057 0016 0EA3


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Works great, used CCP universal browser to load into mx-900 URC remote. Thanks.


----------

